# Łacinizmy w polszczyźnie



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

 My wszyscy tu wiemy, że liczba słów pochodzenia łacińskiego w polszczyźnie jest ogromna, ale chciałbym wiedzieć, czy myślicie, że średni Polak o tym wie i wie, jakie słowa są słowiańskie i jakie są „obce”? Zdaje mi się, że Czesi wiedzą, jakie słowa nie są słowiańskie, jednak średni Brazylijczyk nie wie, jakie słowa, których używamy codziennie w języku portugalskim, mają pochodzenie arabskie. Jeśli Polacy wiedzą, jakie słowa są łacińskie i jakie nie są, czy słowa łacińskie brzmią formalniej dla Polaków? Jaki jest powód, że polski ma o wiele więcej słów łacińskich od innych języków słowiańskich?


----------



## Thomas1

Krótka historia lactynizmów w polszczyźnie:





> W średniowieczu było to słownictwo związane z religią chrześcijańską i liturgią, przejęte za pośrednictwem czeskim i niemieckim (anioł, biskup, kościół, msza, pacierz, proboszcz); zapożyczenia bezpośrednie były rzadkością   dotyczyły szkolnictwa, medycyny i botaniki, np. atrament, bakałarz, rejestr, kryształ, migdały. Kolejne wieki przyniosły napływ wyrazów odnoszących się do różnych dziedzin sztuki (zwłaszcza architektury) oraz prawa (kolumna, tron; akt, apelacja, dekret, dokument, komisja, termin, traktat). Od czasów renesansu upowszechniło się też makaronizowanie, czyli wtrącanie oryginalnych łacińskich wyrazów i wyrażeń do wypowiedzi w języku polskim. Humaniści doby oświecenia znacznie ograniczyli tempo wprowadzania wyrazów łacińskich do naszego języka. Stały się one odtąd typowymi składnikami określonych systemów terminologicznych i w tej funkcji przetrwały do czasów dzisiejszych. W języku ludzi wykształconych, w pracach naukowych (zwłaszcza z dziedziny humanistyki) słownictwo zaczerpnięte z łaciny stanowi zawsze znaczny procent tekstu; nierzadkie są też zwroty, wyrażenia czy sentencje pochodzące z tego języka, jak np. ab ovo, ad acta, corpus delicti, deus ex machina, expressis verbis, homo sapiens, honores mutant mores, implicite, in flagranti, nihil novi, pro memoria, qui pro quo, quo vadis, ratio communis, semper fidelis, status quo, summa cum laude, tabula rasa, terra incognita, ultima ratio mundi, virtuti militari.
> Źródło: Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN c Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


Osobiście nie wydaje mi się, żeby przeciętny Polak odróżniał słowa pochodzenia łacińskiego od pozostałych jeśli mówimy o słowach używanych w polszczyźnie codziennej, np: termin, komisja, kościół etc. Inaczej może się mieć rzecz z wyrazami specjalistycznymi, które po prostu brzmią tak jakby były zaczerpnięte z innego języka, zwłaszcza zapożyczenia sztuczne. Jeśli chodzi o makaronizmy to z pewnością się je odróżnia.
Są jakieś oficjalne źródła na temat liczby latynizmów w polskim na tle innych języków słowiańskich?


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję za wkład.



> Są jakieś oficjalne źródła na temat liczby latynizmów w polskim na tle innych języków słowiańskich?


Nie wiem, to mówię jak osoba czytająca pięcioma językami słowiańskimi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Dzień dobry,
> 
> My wszyscy tu wiemy, że liczba słów pochodzenia łacińskiego w polszczyźnie jest ogromna, ale chciałbym wiedzieć, czy myślicie, że przeciętny Polak o tym wie i wie, które słowa są słowiańskie a które są „obce”? Zdaje mi się, że Czesi wiedzą, jakie słowa nie są słowiańskie, jednak średni Brazylijczyk nie wie, jakie słowa, których używamy codziennie w języku portugalskim, mają pochodzenie arabskie. Jeśli Polacy wiedzą, jakie słowa są łacińskie i jakie nie są, czy słowa łacińskie brzmią formalniej dla Polaków? Jaki jest powód, że polski ma o wiele więcej słów łacińskich od innych języków słowiańskich?


 
Po polsku piszemy (i mówimy) latynizm (bez ł i c).

świadomość zależy od poziomu wykształcenia
Owszem, słowa są łacińskie brzmią bardziej formalnie jeżeli mają zamienniki słowiańskie (kłopot / problem) i jeżeli używa się je raczej w języku książkowym.
Czy język Polski ma więcej wyrazów łacinńskich niż inne języki słowiańskie?
Zależy które. Nie znam statystyki, lecz języki krajów prawosławnych będą pewnie miały mniej pożyczek bezpośrednio z łaciny, a więcej z greckiego, natomiast mogą mieć równie wiele zapożyczeń pośrednich, poprzez francuski, włoski, niemiecki lub angielski. Język łaciński był popularny wśród bardzo licznej szlachty polskiej, która chodziła do szkół i uczyła się łaciny. Wśród niej rozwinął się język makaroniczny (mieszanka polskiego i łaciny). 
Szlachta czeska była mniej liczna, i od XVII wieku mówiła przeważnie po niemiecku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Krótka historia lactynizmów w polszczyźnie: ...


----------



## jazyk

> Po polsku piszemy (i mówimy) latynizm (bez ł i c).


Dziękuję za informację. Ten słownik zgadza się z Tobą i nie ma łacinizmu, ale dlaczego jest 12 800 trafień w Google'u ze słowem tym, łącznie ze słownikami. Chyba wielu Polaków też o tym nie wie?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Dziękuję za informację. Ten słownik zgadza się z Tobą i nie ma łacinizmu, ale dlaczego jest 12 800 trafień w Google'u ze słowem tym, łącznie ze słownikami. Chyba wielu Polaków też o tym nie wie?


 Najwidoczniej. W epoce internetu wielu ludzi pisze i publikuje nie umiejąc pisać.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Świadomość zależy od poziomu wykształcenia
Owszem, słowa są łacińskie brzmią bardziej formalnie jeżeli mają zamienniki słowiańskie (kłopot / problem) i jeżeli używa się ich raczej w języku książkowym.
(...)
Szlachta czeska była mniej liczna, i od XVII wieku mówiła przeważnie po niemiecku."

Błędnym statystykom w Google mówimy stanowcze NIE  (nie żebym się sam nie przyczyniał).

EDIT: Jeszcze łacinńskich.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Zdaje mi się, że Czesi wiedzą, jakie słowa nie są słowiańskie, .../QUOTE]
> 
> To ciekawe, napisz coś więcej o tym. O ile wiem to trzeba przestudiować słownik etymologiczny, żeby się tego dowiedzieć. Wiele słów zapożyczonych kilka wieków temu ma teraz formę fonetyczną, która maskuje ich pochodzenie w sposób prawie doskonały: pacierz, kościół, anioł, rybałt, ciżemka, cegła, cena, rynek, robota, wójt, kluski, sołtys, kształt, i wiele innych wydają się słuchaczowi arcysłowiańskie, ale nimi nie są. Nawet nowsze jak komisja, szlifować, itp też nie brzmią obco dla kogoś nie zainteresowanego etymologią. Czyżby Czesi byli narodem etymologów?
> 
> PS. W czasach Mussoliniego postanowiono oczyścić język włoski z obcych naleciałości i usunięto między innymi hotel (pochodzący z łaciny), wstawiając na jego miejsce albergo (wyraz rdzennie germański).


----------



## jazyk

> To ciekawe, napisz coś więcej o tym.


 Podałem teściowej, osobie bez wiedzy o etymologii, która pracuje jako księgowa, tekst napisany w języku czeskim i poprosiłem ją, żeby mi powiedziała, które słowa mają pochodzenie łacińskie. Ona trafiła wszystko.

  Dałem jej tekst napisany w języku angielskim (ona umie po angielsku) i poprosiłem ją o to samo. Było to trochę trudniejsze, ale ona trafiła prawie wszystko. Ona powiedziała, że nasze  słowa wyglądają inaczej, że mają więcej samogłosek i w języku angielskim są dłuższe od innych.

Kiedy ona mówi coś, co brzmi jak latynizm, ona mnie pyta, czy to nasze słowo i ona ma prawie zawsze rację, oprócz paru hellenizmów, których my też używamy i które już istniały w łacinie.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> Podałem teściowej, osobie bez wiedzy o etymologii, która pracuje jako księgowa, tekst napisany w języku czeskim i poprosiłem ją, żeby mi powiedziała, które słowa mają pochodzenie łacińskie. Ona trafiła wszystko.
> 
> Dałem jej tekst napisany w języku angielskim (ona umie po angielsku) i poprosiłem ją o to samo. Było to trochę trudniejsze, ale ona trafiła prawie wszystko. Ona powiedziała, że nasze  słowa wyglądają inaczej, że mają więcej samogłosek i w języku angielskim są dłuższe od innych.
> 
> Kiedy ona mówi coś, co brzmi jak latynizm, ona mnie pyta, czy to nasze słowo i ona ma prawie zawsze rację, oprócz paru hellenizmów, których my też używamy i które już istniały w łacinie.


 
(I apologize for the English here, but I am not able to write correctly in Polish ...)

I have a similar impression/observation like you (tchau Jazyk ), i.e. the Polish seems to have more latinisms (perhaps also germanisms and eventually other loan words) in the standard language, comparing with the Czech (by the way, it's nothing negative, of course).

I find your "etymological test" interesting (I myself sometimes do this kind of experiments ...) Well, I have two "provocative" questions: 

1. Does an average Czech person (e.g. the "księgowa") really recognize the latin (or at least the foreign) origin also of words like _cihla_, _kostel_, _váza _...? 

2. Does an average Polish person really _not_ recognize the latin (or at least the foreign) origin of words like _komisja_, _zdecydować, interesuj_ą_cy_ ... ?


----------



## bibax

The vast majority of the Graeco-Latin words are easily recognizable. They are usually betrayed by their non-Slavic prefixes and/or suffixes.

Some examples in Czech, Polish must be similar (komisja, presydent, ...):

-ie: filosofie, kolonie, materie, bakterie, ...
-ence: potence, presence, evidence, ...
-ita: universita, bonita, charita, ...
-ika: fysika, logika, estetika, ...
-se, -ce: komise, profese, opce, ...
pre-: president, predikce, ...
kon-, kom-, ko-: koncese, kombinace, kooperace, ...
-ární, -ální: agrární, solární, mediální, aktuální, ...

On the other side I think that an average Czech does not recognize the Latin origin of such common words like košile (< casula), cibule (< caepula), kmín (< cuminum), petržel (< petroselinum), cihla (< tegula), jizba (< estuba < aestus), komín, kamna (< caminus, not related to kámen) etc.

However the words related to the Catholic church are always suspicious. At least we can guess that words like kostel, klášter, opat, abatyše, oltář, kříž, mše, komže, žalm, nešpory, anděl, ďábel, ... are of Greek or Latin origin.


----------



## jazyk

> On the other side I think that an average Czech does not recognize the  Latin origin of such common words like košile (< casula), cibule  (< caepula), kmín (< cuminum), petržel (< petroselinum), cihla  (< tegula), jizba (< estuba < aestus), komín, kamna (<  caminus, not related to kámen) etc.


That's the same feeling I have.


----------



## jazyk

Inny komentarz: mój słownik języka polskiego PWN ma słowa zarówno słowiańskie jak obce. W Czechach są trzy główne słowniki: Slovník spisovné češtiny (ze słowami czeskimi), Slovník cizích slov (ze słowami pochodzenia obcego) i Slovník nespisovné češtiny (z wyrażeniami potocznymi). Może to mówi coś o nastawieniu tych dwóch narodów do pochodzenia słów.


----------



## Thomas1

Nie wiem, nie wiem... w polskim też mamy _Słownik wyrazów obcych_, PWN.


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję za informację, ale myślę, że w przeciwieństwie do polskich słowników, we Slovníku spisovné češtiny się nie znajduje słów pochodzenia obcego, oprócz tych, które wspomniał Bibax, których już od wieków się nie osądza jako obce.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Dziękuję za informację, ale myślę, że w przeciwieństwie do polskich słowników, we Slovníku spisovné češtiny się nie znajduje słów pochodzenia obcego, oprócz tych, które wspomniał Bibax, których już od wieków się nie osądza jako obce.


 You write Polish amazingly well. But do you mind if I make sometimes some corrections? It is better to say: 'nie uważa się za obce', 'osądzać' is used as 'to judge morally or judicially'.


----------



## jazyk

Of course I don't mind.


----------



## alexandra iv

O łacinizmach w Polszczynie piszę prace roczną z językoznawstwa, na podstawie powieści H. Sienkiewicza "Quo vadis" Tam dużo tej lekszki. O tym są w książkach z historii języka polskiego.


----------



## jasio

alexandra iv said:


> O łacinizmach w Polszczynie piszę prace roczną z językoznawstwa, na podstawie powieści H. Sienkiewicza "Quo vadis" Tam dużo tej lekszki. O tym są w książkach z historii języka polskiego.



W "Quo Vadis" jest przede wszystkim dużo słów łacińskich odnoszących się do rzeczywistości z epoki i w większości nieużywane poza tym kontekstem. Są także wplatane słowa łacińskie nawet, jeżeli istniały w czasach Sienkiewicza odpowiedniki polskie - taki zabieg artystyczny.


----------



## alexandra iv

jasio said:


> W "Quo Vadis" jest przede wszystkim dużo słów łacińskich odnoszących się do rzeczywistości z epoki i w większości nieużywane poza tym kontekstem. Są także wplatane słowa łacińskie nawet, jeżeli istniały w czasach Sienkiewicza odpowiedniki polskie - taki zabieg artystyczny.



Dzięki, wiem to)


----------



## Ben Jamin

francisgranada said:


> 2. Does an average Polish person really _not_ recognize the latin (or at least the foreign) origin of words like _komisja_, _zdecydować, interesuj_ą_cy_ ... ?



I think that if we tried to range the three words according to the degree of "foreignness" from most foreign to least foreign, then the word _interesuj_ą_cy_ would be the first, _komisja _thesecond, and _zdecydować _the last_. _I don't know how many people would belong to each group, but I think that many average persons *would *recognize them.

On the other side words like "anioł", "pacierz", "komźa" would not be recognized by an average person as Latin words. I myself did not, until I began being interested in etymology as an adult person (after completing my higher education).


----------



## jasio

francisgranada said:


> 2. Does an average Polish person really _not_ recognize the latin (or at least the foreign) origin of words like _komisja_, _zdecydować, interesuj_ą_cy_ ... ?


I would rather say than an average Polish person does not even think about it, perhaps unless asked. 
Actually, I started recognizing loanwords by finding them in foreign languages, but it's not 100% fool-proof method. 



Ben Jamin said:


> On the other side words like "anioł",  "pacierz", "komźa" would not be recognized by an average person as Latin  words. I myself did not, until I began being interested in etymology as  an adult person (after completing my higher education).



Or "szkoła" (school) itself, if we speak about education. 

Anna  Dąbrowska in her "Język polski" quoted Tadeusz Lehr-Spławiński, who  claimed that only about 1700 Polish words were of ancient Slavic origin.  This means that about 3/4th or more of a vocabulary of an average educated person are loanwords from non-Slavic languages, some of them dating back to even 10th century. And I am not sure, if among those 1700,  loanwords from Czech, Russian and Ukrainian have already been counted, because they may also have Slavic origin.

Not a good proportion for someone, who would like to recognize loanwords.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> I would rather say than an average Polish person does not even think about it, perhaps unless asked.
> Actually, I started recognizing loanwords by finding them in foreign languages, but it's not 100% fool-proof method.
> 
> 
> 
> Or "szkoła" (school) itself, if we speak about education.
> 
> Anna  Dąbrowska in her "Język polski" quoted Tadeusz Lehr-Spławiński, who  claimed that only about 1700 Polish words were of ancient Slavic origin.  This means that about 3/4th or more of a vocabulary of an average educated person are loanwords from non-Slavic languages, some of them dating back to even 10th century. And I am not sure, if among those 1700,  loanwords from Czech, Russian and Ukrainian have already been counted, because they may also have Slavic origin.
> 
> Not a good proportion for someone, who would like to recognize loanwords.



How many Poles realize that torba, towar (and towarzysz) are loanwords or of loanword origin?
"A horse with a horsetack" to the one that can guess their origin without looking up in a dictionary!

On the other side, the number of 3/4 of non hereditary words in Polish sounds exaggerated. It depends also if you count all words in a dictionary, words of a certain minimum frequency in everyday speech, or only word stems. Remember how many prefixed and suffixed verbs we have in Polish, and they are in everyday use!
It would be interesting to see some figures together with the premises they are based on.

By the way, according to English Hereditary Dictionary there are approx. 800 Indo-European word stems that have been identified, and most words in IE languages are formed on them.


----------



## jasio

It would be good to read the original publication to be sure, but the figures seem to be quoted in various languages: http://goo.gl/FMUAOK. I'm not aware however about any alternative calculations.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Look what I found under your link:

POLISH (p. 750 - written by Robert A. Rothstein) 
- "In the mid-1930s Tadeusz Lehr-Spławiński compared data from the two existing Slavonic etymological dictionaries with his own vocabulary and concluded that the active vocabulary of the average educated speaker of Polish at that time (estimated at 8,000 words) preserved more than 1,700 Proto-Slavonic words... *By comparison the largest dictionary of Polish (Doroszewski 1958-69) contains some 125,000 words... Some forty years later Jiří Damborský analyzed the 37,719 entries in the one-volume abridgement of Doroszewski's dictionary and concluded that these consisted of 28,532 'native' words and 8,787 foreign words.*" 

I found a Swadesh list of Polish words, consisting of 207 words. Only two of them cannot be traced to Proto-Slavic. (_sznur _and _morze_).


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Look what I found under your link:
> 
> POLISH (p. 750 - written by Robert A. Rothstein)
> - "In the mid-1930s Tadeusz Lehr-Spławiński compared data from the two existing Slavonic etymological dictionaries with his own vocabulary and concluded that the active vocabulary of the average educated speaker of Polish at that time (estimated at 8,000 words) preserved more than 1,700 Proto-Slavonic words... *By comparison the largest dictionary of Polish (Doroszewski 1958-69) contains some 125,000 words... Some forty years later Jiří Damborský analyzed the 37,719 entries in the one-volume abridgement of Doroszewski's dictionary and concluded that these consisted of 28,532 'native' words and 8,787 foreign words.*"
> 
> I found a Swadesh list of Polish words, consisting of 207 words. Only two of them cannot be traced to Proto-Slavic. (_sznur _and _morze_).



Actually, I should have read the article, while I only googled it just before posting to save you googling. 

Seriously speaking, every given list is somewhat arbitrary. I doubt in anyone can even remember all 125 thousand words compiled by Doroszewski, I would expect that the vast majority of them are specialist terms in a number of narrow professional areas, dialects, etc. On the other hand, assuming that Doroszewski had succeeded to compile all the existing words, any subset of it provokes a question, why those particular words were selected, and if another selection would yield another result. I understand that TLS selected more or lest most popular words used by educated people. 

 Swadesh'es result looks like joke in this context as there are probably billions of combinations of 207 words out of 125 thousand (or even 8000), so one can easily select them to prove any given theory. Although, if he selected the most popular words indeed, I would not be surprised: the most popular words are also typically the most conservative, aren't they? So they are also the least likely candidates for replacement by loanwords. BTW, why he treated "morze" as a loanword? It's used consistently across (almost) all Slavic languages? "Sznur" is a different story though.


----------

